# deutsche Stimme für Java Speech API?



## skimble (20. Sep 2012)

Hallo,

Wer hat Erfahrung mit der JSA und kann mir eine (akzentfreie) deutsche text-to-Speech Implementierung empfehlen?

Vielen Dank
Skimble


----------



## skimble (24. Sep 2012)

hat keiner einen Tip für mich?


----------



## nillehammer (24. Sep 2012)

Ich hiev (plattdeutsch für heben) den Post nochmal hoch. Auch wenn ich nix hilfreiches beitragen kann.

@skimle: Falls Du bei Deiner Suche was findest, sei so nett und poste das hier. Es interessiert mich nämlich auch.


----------



## jamesv (24. Sep 2012)

Hallo,
aufgrund des Interesse meinerseits, habe ich folgende Aussage gefunden:



> Deutsche Sprachausgabe?
> Natürlich kannst du FreeTTS auch deutsche Sätze vorlesen lassen. Die sind aber nicht sonderlich gut verständlich und haben alle einen englischen Akzent. Dies liegt daran, dass FreeTTS erst einmal nur für die englische Sprachausgabe gedacht ist. Andere Speech-To-Text-Engines beherrschen aber durchaus auch andere Sprachen als Englisch. Es ist auch möglich FreeTTS eine andere Sprache beizubringen. Dies ist aber nicht gerade trivial, weshalb an dieser Stelle nicht darauf eingegangen werden soll.




Source:
Developer's Guide - Einstieg in das Java Speech API


----------



## Templarthelast (24. Sep 2012)

Mit etwas langeweile könntest du auch deine eigene deutschsprechende Sprachengine bauen. Dabei müsstest du dir die Betonungen von Satz- und Wortstrukturen anschauen und dementsprechend etwas Tonmaterial aufnehmen.


----------

